# Help w/Career Decisions Please



## helpingothers (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, first post to this forum.  Don't even know if I'm in the right place, but I have some questions on a career in counseling.  I would like to counsel troubled children someday but know this will require extensive training.

I have 2 years toward my Bachelor's Degree in Psychology from 1990, but attended a 4-year college so didn't get even an Associates.  After I left college, I had to take jobs that I could do at the time which was secretarial work.  Now, after 15 years, I would like to get focused back on a career down the psychological path, but am having trouble finding a job w/o that Bachelor's Degree or even an Associates.  All the jobs I look at require a Bachelor's Degree or an Associates w/experience working w/children.  I have the 63 credits, but do not have the child experience they are looking for.

My question is, are there jobs out there that can maybe do an on-the-job type of training, such as residential treatment facilities or anything like that?  Or do I need to have that Bachelor's Degree in order to look for anything?  Right now, I know I could probably receive financial aid to pay for tuition if I go back to school, but $ is extremely low to pay for books.  What would be my best course of action at this point?


----------



## helpingothers (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, first post to this forum.  Don't even know if I'm in the right place, but I have some questions on a career in counseling.  I would like to counsel troubled children someday but know this will require extensive training.

I have 2 years toward my Bachelor's Degree in Psychology from 1990, but attended a 4-year college so didn't get even an Associates.  After I left college, I had to take jobs that I could do at the time which was secretarial work.  Now, after 15 years, I would like to get focused back on a career down the psychological path, but am having trouble finding a job w/o that Bachelor's Degree or even an Associates.  All the jobs I look at require a Bachelor's Degree or an Associates w/experience working w/children.  I have the 63 credits, but do not have the child experience they are looking for.

My question is, are there jobs out there that can maybe do an on-the-job type of training, such as residential treatment facilities or anything like that?  Or do I need to have that Bachelor's Degree in order to look for anything?  Right now, I know I could probably receive financial aid to pay for tuition if I go back to school, but $ is extremely low to pay for books.  What would be my best course of action at this point?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 20, 2005)

I wish I could be more encouraging but realistically it is going to be difficult to find a job as a counselor without a minimum of a Bachelor's degree... in fact, most would probably require a Master's degree as a minimum. I'm not aware of any "on the job training" programs that would qualify you.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 20, 2005)

I wish I could be more encouraging but realistically it is going to be difficult to find a job as a counselor without a minimum of a Bachelor's degree... in fact, most would probably require a Master's degree as a minimum. I'm not aware of any "on the job training" programs that would qualify you.


----------



## helpingothers (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.  I think I knew this, just wanted to confirm.  Guess I'll have to start getting busy looking into financial aid, colleges & so forth so I can go back to school.

I did take civil testing today for a social services aide I.  This was through the local government that high school graduates could take.  The job requirements also stated that after 1 yr of service as an Aide I, I could take the testing for Aide 2 & then Aide 3, etc.

Could this also be a route I could take which would give me time to complete my Bachelor's when & if money would become available?


----------



## helpingothers (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.  I think I knew this, just wanted to confirm.  Guess I'll have to start getting busy looking into financial aid, colleges & so forth so I can go back to school.

I did take civil testing today for a social services aide I.  This was through the local government that high school graduates could take.  The job requirements also stated that after 1 yr of service as an Aide I, I could take the testing for Aide 2 & then Aide 3, etc.

Could this also be a route I could take which would give me time to complete my Bachelor's when & if money would become available?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 22, 2005)

I would think so, yes. Yeras ago I worked with a guy who got some sort of behavioral science degree at a community college -- that permitted him to get a lower level position while he went back to school to complete his degrees.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 22, 2005)

I would think so, yes. Yeras ago I worked with a guy who got some sort of behavioral science degree at a community college -- that permitted him to get a lower level position while he went back to school to complete his degrees.


----------

